# 148 Boost hubs



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, I'm in line for a Curtlo custom tandem. One of the biggest questions was the rear wheel mount style. Whilst looking at Chris King hubs and using "Fun Bolts" Alex from MTB Tandems mentioned Onyx hubs.
Well, it ends up that Onxy does make a 36 hole 12x148 Boost Through Axle hub. Looking at their internal mechanism, it does look to be "bomb proof".
So, I think that we will be adding some "Boost" to the tandem.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Subscribed. 

Please keep us posted on your experience with these hubs. I've heard good things about the Onyx hubs.

FWIW, we've had really good luck with Chris Kings 145mm with fun bolts. That said, it would make sense that the boost thru axle would be a really good way to go, if one were building a frame with the compatible rear spacing/dropouts our course.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Any other experience out there on 36 holed boost hubs? White Industries, Hope, and Hadley make some as well. Any other mtn tandem experience on the non-boost versions of these hubs? Chris King does not make a boost hub in 36h.
I'm narrowing down the spec on my new ECDM...


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

We switched our ECDM to a 142 thru axle a few years ago. It's been working well. The 148mm sounds even better since it allows a wheel with less dish. Depending on team weight, a 36 spoked wheel may not be necessary over a 32 spoke with strong spokes.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm still needing cranks for our tandem. I leave for the Tour Divide here in less than 3 weeks so the tandem has been on the back burner.


----------

